# Merchant Navy - DP Lennon



## DWBracken (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm doing some family genealogy and have hit a hurdle. I am trying to ascertain if the Denis Patrick Lennon (4th Engineer) aged 21 years that survived the torpedoing of the Viking Star (Blue Star Lines) on 25th August 1942 is the same DP Lennon that subsequently served on the Imperial Star (also Blue Star Lines as 2nd Officer) when it visited Tasmania in 1948/49 and that he was also the same DP Lennon aged 32 years (Chief Engineer) on the La Cordillera (Buries Markes) who drowned at Manahara, Madagascar on September 24th 1953. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

Firstly, we have a surviving member of the crew of 'VIKING STAR' as a member of this site - Stan Mayes.

With regard to your question, the only way to be sure would be to check D.P. Lennon's service record which would give details of all of his ships.

There are the following files at Kew for Denis Patrick Lennon.

Seaman's pouch held in *BT 372/331/85*

Medal file held in *BT 395/1/56228*

And his CRS 10 (service record from Jan, 1941) held in *BT 382/1002*

You mention that the D.P. Lennon aboard 'IMPERIAL STAR' served as second officer or did you mean second engineer but in the other ships as an engineer which if you apply the oil and water rule would suggest that the man on IMPERIAL STAR was not the same person. However, just my thoughts at this stage.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,
I was an AB in Viking Star at time of sinking by U- 130 on 25th August 1942.
D.P.Lennon was an engineer on her but I do not remember him..Following the sinking he was a survivor with others on rafts and after drifting for 12 days they were capsized in heavy surf on the coast of Liberia.One man was killed.
3 of the 4 lifeboats were demolished by torpedo explosions and I was in the one sound boat with other survivors and we sailed to the coast of Sierra Leone in six days where we were also capsized in heavy surf.
I have copies of the Articles and Crew Lists for that voyage of Viking Star.
Details for D.P.Lennon are -Aged 20 -Discharge Book No R227187 -4th Engineer
Address 6 Tudor Road Liverpool 23 - Next of kin Mother Mary.
This voyage of Viking Star was from Liverpool on 21 May to sinking 25 Aug 42.
I also have a copy of Crew List for the previous voyage of Viking Star from 
23.6.41 to 23.3.42..D.P.Lennon was also on that voyage ( not me) and all details are the same except Next of kin Joseph.
Hopefully you may gain some help from this.
Regards,
Stan
23.6.1941 to 23.3.1942


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Hugh,
It seems we were both replying at same time..
Regards
Stan


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Stan,
Hope you are well.
Thanks for confirming the Dis A. of D.P Lennon which is the same for the man I have linked to in my post. A copy of his CRS 10 will list the names of the ships he served in during the war and our enquirer will be able work out if it is the person he is looking for.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*For Stan Mayes and Hugh Mac Lean*

*Stan Mayes & Hugh Mac Lean*

Can I just say what a marvellous asset you two are to the Forum, it never fails to astonish me how often and how detailed the responses from both of you serve to answer important issues to descendants of merchant seamen. There are one or two other SN Members who also perform an equally vital service and you are all to be commended for your contributions, hard work and time. Well done, both, and thanks.


----------



## DWBracken (Jun 7, 2014)

*DP Lennon*

Thanks to Stan Mayes and Hugh MacLean for your speedy and helpful replies.

Regards Dave Bracken (Tasmania)


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

I would like to second the post by Eriskay !!!!!! well done Lads


----------

